# Commuter Build?



## prosurfer (Sep 19, 2014)

First time poster here. 

I have a 2011 specialized RH 26 with newly installed SunWringle Charger Pros and a TK Recon Gold front fork. I had the front fork put on four days ago. I weigh 225 with a background in BMX. I use my bike to commute 20-30 miles a day over a very chunky concrete jungle of broken sidewalks and big curbs. I like to go big.

Jumped the RH off of a five step with the fork locked out and pumped to 200PSI. I love the locked out fork with the high PSI because of the pogo effect on bunny hops. I've cleared some BIG dirty concrete with the method. Well, this is the first time I've had a decent front shock and it looks like I've managed to "blow it" in four days (LBS), which seems like total ******** in my opinion.

Is there a shock out there that can handle 225 pounds of BMX city strength? I see these guys jumping off of ****ing the sides of mountains and I'm just confused about why I blew out a $400 shock in four days of street riding.

"These shocks are made for downhill trails not aggro BMX" -LBS

Are the streets really more hardcore than the mountain? What is the ultimate BMX commuter build?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

There are a lot of different forks for different purposes. The Recon is intended to be a light weight general purpose fork. It is not a Downhill fork and it's not a Freeride or Dirt Jump fork either.

Bike24 - RockShox Recon Gold TK Solo Air 26" Fork 100mm Straight 9QR 2014 - black

Guys who go really big on street, you have your old school Freeride bikes, with big heavy suspension forks. But then you also have people like Danny Macaskill, who has a BMX/Trials crossover style and he rides rigid chromoly, like BMX.

You might consider buying an S&M 26" rigid chromoly fork:
S&M Bikes | PITCHFORK

Or a DJ fork like Manitou Circus, Marzocchi DJ1, or Rock Shox Argyle.

"Downhill" bike. Fork looks like a motocross fork!









"Slopestyle" bike. Still full suspension, but shorter travel shock and sus fork. 









TRANSITION BLT with Rock Shox Argyle (DJ fork):









2008 Black Market MOB with rigid fork. (Mobs were fabricated by S&M, but not anymore):


----------



## prosurfer (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you!!!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I noticed you posted this in two forums, and I think that this forum is going to get you better answers. You need, first and foremost, a bike that can handle your size and your riding style. Secondly, you need a bike that will be somewhat efficient for riding long distances.

Dont put a bmx fork on a mountain bike that was designed for a suspension fork. The fork will be too short, and, even though the wheel fits, it will effectively change the angle of the fork and make the handling really awkward.

Have you considered something like the Trek Ticket?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> I noticed you posted this in two forums, and I think that this forum is going to get you better answers. You need, first and foremost, a bike that can handle your size and your riding style. Secondly, you need a bike that will be somewhat efficient for riding long distances.
> 
> Dont put a bmx fork on a mountain bike that was designed for a suspension fork. The fork will be too short, and, even though the wheel fits, it will effectively change the angle of the fork and make the handling really awkward.
> 
> Have you considered something like the Trek Ticket?


Yeah, you're right, he shouldn't use a regular 26" BMX fork. But, the S&M 26" fork is not a pure BMX fork. Their main market for that fork is actually the DJ and Urban/Fixed scenes (because S&M doesn't even sell a 26" BMX). It has 425mm axle to crown, whereas a typical bmx 26" fork has like 395 or something. It's pretty comparable to other rigid DJ forks like Identiti Rebate Park, Black Market Tech 9, and the NS Bikes RNS fork: BTI | NS Bikes RNS fork with topcap, 1-1/8" - black. . . . Identiti still makes the longer 465mm axle to crown jump fork as well. So, it's personal preference whether he wants the front end lowered a little with a little quicker steering. (A lot of DJ/Street/Park riders have been doing that). BTI | 24-29" Rigid Forks from Identiti

And yeah, the Trek Ticket is pretty cool. Also check out the Transition BLT Transition Bikes (very BMX-ish because of zero bottom bracket drop) and the Black Market Edit 1 (which is pretty much built for a shorter rigid fork).


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Install one of the suggested rigid forks and your Rockhopper frame will be the next thing to break. That frame was never designed for what you are doing.:nono:


----------

